

Show HN: I'm porting my tiny PHP ORM/ActiveRecord lib to pure Javascript - SchizoDuckie

I've been, like many of you, researching all the new shiny JS frameworks coming out lately, and found some things very lacking in most, if not all of them:<p><pre><code>  * Local SQL Data access!
  * Easy CRUD
  * A simple rails-like api for finding relational data
</code></pre>
The TodoMV* demo's are a nice initiative, but none of them show real-world data access. How would you search for todo's that have a certain date created ? How would you find a todo that has a relationship to another object stored in a separate table like a location? sorting? All the frameworks seem to neglect this.<p>Most of the projects listed have a way of reading and publishing objects to an API endpoint, but none of them seem to be able to easily operate offline to SQLite in a webview.<p>My project aims to solve this, in a framework agnostic way, and the whole thing stays under 10kb when compressed.<p>It's still in a very premature state, has no bootstrap yet and works only on predefined databases for now, but the basics and find API already work. Check out the tests.js for some examples, I'd love to hear some feedback on this.<p>https://github.com/SchizoDuckie/jsdbobject
======
SchizoDuckie
Clickables:

<https://github.com/SchizoDuckie/jsdbobject>

[https://github.com/SchizoDuckie/jsdbobject/blob/master/plain...](https://github.com/SchizoDuckie/jsdbobject/blob/master/plain-
old-javascript/tests.js)

